# ADB commands work but not fastboot? What should I do?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Where do i find the windows 8 drivers for this device?


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Where do i find the windows 8 drivers for this device?


http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1379875 <-- instructions in OP.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

cupfulloflol said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1379875 <-- instructions in OP.


Hmm I disabled driver verification and still no luck. Won't install those drivers either.

Seems like microsoft usb 3.0 drivers are the issue....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2256359


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

There aren't any "special" drivers. You need to find the "bad" object in your device manager and manually install the drivers.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah windows 8 ... and fastboot is a pain in the ass.. forget it lol


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

drivers from samsung work http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I515MSAVZW#. you may have find in device manager and manually update driver after installed, but should work.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Boblank said:


> drivers from samsung work http://www.samsung.c...SCH-I515MSAVZW#. you may have find in device manager and manually update driver after installed, but should work.


no worky.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

so when you go to update your driver on "android 1.0" do you see something like samsung galaxy nexus adb interface by choosing brows computer and then let me pick from a list. may need to uncheck show only compatible hardware.


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

if you follow the directions it works fine in w8, be sure to remove any drivers relateing to your phone and google and it will work fine


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Boblank said:


> so when you go to update your driver on "android 1.0" do you see something like samsung galaxy nexus adb interface by choosing brows computer and then let me pick from a list. may need to uncheck show only compatible hardware.


Yeah! Do this. Don't just follow the install wizard it won't work. You have to install the drivers manually, pick Samsung from a list of available options, then it should work. If you can't figure it out I'd be more than happy to help via TeamViewer.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Yeah! Do this. Don't just follow the install wizard it won't work. You have to install the drivers manually, pick Samsung from a list of available options, then it should work. If you can't figure it out I'd be more than happy to help via TeamViewer.


Oh thanks goodness that worked. Thanks.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Oh thanks goodness that worked. Thanks.


Good news. I'm glad it worked because I know how frustrating it was when 8 first came out.


----------

